# Hey I'm Jessie!



## somethingsweet (Mar 25, 2010)

Hey I'm Jessie. I love makeup and all things girly hence why I am studying Cosmetology.
I'm so excited to be a member of Specktra and look forward to seeing all your talent and sharing mine.

Cheers!!


----------



## Aru89 (Mar 25, 2010)

Jessie!


----------



## Purple (Mar 25, 2010)




----------



## n_c (Mar 25, 2010)




----------



## HMC (Mar 25, 2010)

Hi Jessie!! Can't wait to see you around the forums a little more!!


----------



## bumblebees24 (Mar 25, 2010)

Welcome Jessie! Love the red lips you're rocking =)


----------



## Susanne (Mar 25, 2010)

This is an awesome look!


----------



## somethingsweet (Mar 25, 2010)

Thanks for all the welcoming! =)


----------



## tiffydee (Mar 25, 2010)

Hi Jessie! I love your makeup in that picture!


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Mar 28, 2010)

to Specktra!!  Gorgeous pic!!


----------



## Leigh-Cheri (Mar 28, 2010)

Welcome! I'm new too. ^_^ Enjoy your stay! Love the red lips, btw!


----------



## somethingsweet (Mar 28, 2010)

Thanks girlies! =)


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 2, 2010)

to the forum Jessie!


----------



## marusia (Apr 2, 2010)




----------



## MissResha (Apr 2, 2010)

welcome gorgeous!


----------



## MzzRach (Apr 3, 2010)

You are lovely!


----------



## somethingsweet (Apr 6, 2010)

Thankyou lovelies!


----------



## Hypathya (May 3, 2010)

Hi Jessie!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope to see you around!!


----------

